# Φαντασία 1940 (η κομμένη σεκάνς)



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2014)

Ένα από τα αριστουργήματα των ταινιών κινουμένου σχεδίου μεγάλου μήκος, η *Φαντασία*, του ιδιοφυούς Ουώλτ Ντίσνεϋ, ήταν και είναι η απόδειξη της τόλμης και διάθεσης για καλλιτεχνική υπέρβαση, πέρα από κάθε κόστος, που τείνει να —αν δεν έχει ήδη— εκλείψει. Ο Ντίσνεϋ συχνά έκανε καλλιτεχνικά πειράματα, ξοδεύοντας απίστευτα ποσά για κατορθώματα που φάνταζαν αδύνατα στην εποχή του, όπως η *Χιονάτη*, ο *Μπάμπι* και η *Φαντασία*. Είχε φτάσει στο σημείο να προβεί σε συνεργασία με τον Σαλβατόρ Νταλί, αλλά αναγκάστηκε να την διακόψει γιατί το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τελείως αλλόκοτο, ακόμη και για έναν πρωτοπόρο του είδους, όπως ο Ντίσνεϋ. Θα ήταν ωστόσο πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μπορούσαν οι επίγονοί του, στην πολυεθνική που λέγεται Walt Disney Company, να ανασύρουν το υλικό και να προσπαθήσουν να ολοκληρώσουν το έργο.

Όπως και να 'χει, η _*Φαντασία*_ αποτελεί ένα ξεχωριστό και σημαντικότατο κεφάλαιο στην ιστορία, όχι μόνο του κινουμένου σχεδίου, αλλά και του κινηματογράφου γενικότερα. Κι αυτό γιατί, εκτός από την διαχρονική της αξία, τόλμησε να αποτελέσει μια ταινία κινουμένων σχεδίων σε ένα καθ' όλα σοβαρό πλαίσιο, προσπαθώντας να αντιστρέψει την λογική του κινηματογράφου όπου η μουσική γράφεται για την εικόνα και να παρουσιάσει εικόνα σχεδιασμένη πάνω σε μουσική. Τούτο είναι σημαντικά δυσκολότερο για έναν αριθμό λόγων και ιδίως εκείνη την εποχή που το αποτέλεσμα φαινόταν μόνο κινηματογραφημένο και η κινηματογράφηση κινουμένων σχεδίων ήταν το τελικό στάδιο επεξεργασίας, μετά τον σχεδιασμό καρέ, το μελάνωμα και τον χρωματισμό, έχοντας μόνο εφόδιο τα στόριμπορντ και την εμπειρία του στούντιο.

Εξάλλου, αποτελεί τον προπομπό του σοβαρού κινουμένου σχεδίου, που σκοπός του δεν είναι απλά να διασκεδάσει τον θεατή, αλλά να του προσφέρει αυτό που υποτίθεται ότι προσφέρει η ίδια η μουσική από μόνη της: μια διαδοχή εικόνων πάνω σε μια μελωδία. Όχι απαραίτητα διαδοχή που αφηγείται μια ιστορία, όπως ο "_Μαθητευόμενος Μάγος_" αλλά ίσως και κάτι πιο αφηρημένο, όπως το κομμάτι στο οποίο αφιερώνεται αυτό το νήμα. Η *Φαντασία*, παρ' όλα αυτά, υπήρξε εμπορικά παταγωδώς αποτυχημένη. Ίσως γιατί ακριβώς ο κόσμος ένιωθε αμήχανα απέναντι σε ένα καρτούν που φιλοδοξούσε να γίνει έργο τέχνης και όχι μια διασκεδαστική ιστορία.

Τεχνικά, η *Φαντασία* ήταν ένα μεγαλειώδες έργο, όπου το επιτελείο του στούντιο κατάφερε να ενσωματώσει περισσότερες νέες τεχνικές και καινοτομίες από κάθε άλλο φιλμ που είχε προηγηθεί. Λίγοι γνωρίζουν πως πρόκειται για το πρώτο φιλμ που ηχογραφήθηκε σε πολυκάναλο ήχο, σε ένα σύστημα που αναπτύχθηκε στην Ντίσνεϋ ως πρόγονος των surround συστημάτων. Ο Ντίσνεϋ χρησιμοποίησε όλα του τα μέσα, πετώντας μέσα στο έργο ό,τι νεωτερισμούς είχε εισαγάγει το στούντιό του. Κατέληξε να ξοδέψει πάνω από 2 εκατομμύρια δολάρια, όταν την ίδια εποχή ο προϋπολογισμός του μέσου επτάλεπτου καρτούν ήταν 40.000 δολάρια.

Μέχρι σήμερα, δεν υπάρχει απολύτως τίποτα σ' αυτό το κινηματογραφικό είδος, που να μπορεί να συγκριθεί σε λεπτότητα, καλλιτεχνική ευαισθησία και κομψότητα με την σεκάνς που ετοίμασε το επιτελείο του Ντίσνεϋ για το μαγευτικό και ίσως καλύτερο κομμάτι του Κλωντ Ντεμπισί (Claude Debussy), το "_Clair de Lune_" (Φεγγαρόφως), κομμάτι για πιάνο από το "_Suite Bergamasque_", βασισμένο στο ομότιτλο ποίημα του Πωλ Βερλέν (Paul Verlaine). Η σεκάνς αυτή αφέθηκε εκτός έργου, για λόγους οικονομίας χρόνου σε φιλμ. Ο λόγος όμως που αφέθηκε ειδικά αυτή η σεκάνς και όχι κάποια άλλη, οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι πρόκειται για την πιο αφηρημένη, την πιο αργή και πιο "βαριά" σε συναίσθημα, σεκάνς. Το κομμάτι είναι "νωθρό" και σχεδόν ακίνητο σε εικόνα, ακολουθώντας το φορτισμένο συναισθηματικά κομμάτι χωρίς την υπερβολή των άλλων σεκάνς. Η κίνηση είναι ανεπαίσθητη, απαλή και προσεκτική.

Το _"Φεγγαρόφως"_ ήταν ήδη σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένο όταν αποφάσισαν να το αφαιρέσουν από την κινηματογραφική εκδοχή, όμως χρειάστηκε να περάσουν πάνω από 50 χρόνια για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ξανά, σε μια αυτόνομη διανομή, ενώ συμπεριλήφθηκε εκ νέου στην έκδοση της Φαντασίας 2000 για DVD. Εδώ η αυθεντική εκδοχή κατόπιν αποκατάστασης:


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2014)

Μου θύμισες ότι κάπου έχω καταχωνιασμένη και δεν έχω δει ακόμα τη Φαντασία 2000, ενώ την παλιά είχα βαρεθεί να τη βλέπω.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 19, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε για το απόσπασμα και για το κείμενο, Ελληγενή! Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 19, 2014)

Μερσί, Ελληγενή! Εξαιρετική ανάρτηση.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Είχε φτάσει στο σημείο να προβεί σε συνεργασία με τον Σαλβατόρ Νταλί, αλλά αναγκάστηκε να την διακόψει γιατί το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τελείως αλλόκοτο, ακόμη και για έναν πρωτοπόρο του είδους, όπως ο Ντίσνεϋ. Θα ήταν ωστόσο πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μπορούσαν οι επίγονοί του, στην πολυεθνική που λέγεται Walt Disney Company, να ανασύρουν το υλικό και να προσπαθήσουν να ολοκληρώσουν το έργο.
> ...





Zazula said:


> *Destino
> *





Earion said:


> Ε-ΞΑΙ-ΡΕ-ΤΙ-ΚΟ
> 
> Και είναι πάνω από δέκα χρόνια παλιό (2002)!





daeman said:


> Και βάλε. Η ιδέα και η προεργασία είναι σχεδόν 70 ετών πια.
> 
> The art of Destino
> 
> ...




Το *νήμα του Destino.

**Destino* (the Galician, Spanish, Portuguese and Italian word for "destiny") was storyboarded by Disney studio artist John Hench and artist Salvador Dalí for eight months in late 1945 and 1946; however production ceased not long after. The Walt Disney Company, then Walt Disney Studios, was plagued by many financial woes in the World War II era. Hench compiled a short animation test of about 17 seconds in the hopes of rekindling Disney's interest in the project, but the production was no longer deemed financially viable and put on indefinite hiatus.

In 1999, Walt Disney's nephew Roy E. Disney, while working on _Fantasia 2000,_ unearthed the dormant project and decided to bring it back to life. Disney Studios France, the company's small Parisian production department, was brought on board to complete the project. The short was produced by Baker Bloodworth and directed by French animator Dominique Monfréy in his first directorial role. A team of approximately 25 animators deciphered Dalí and Hench's cryptic storyboards (with a little help from the journals of Dalí's wife Gala Dalí and guidance from Hench himself), and finished _Destino'_s production. The end result is mostly traditional animation, including Hench's original footage, but it also contains some computer animation.
...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destino


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, δεν είχα ιδέα ότι είχαν γυρίσει τέτοιο πράγμα. Φυσικά μόνο ο Ρόι θα μπορούσε να το κάνει αυτό, ήταν ο τελευταίος ρομαντικός της Ντίσνεϋ. Ακόμα και την Φαντασία 2000 με βαριά καρδιά την γύρισαν και αφόρητη πίεση από τον Ρόι. Δεν μου προκαλεί έκπληξη ότι δεν προώθησαν ποτέ σοβαρά το _Destino_.

Πάντως αυτό μού δίνει την ευκαιρία να αναφερθώ σε κάτι άλλο, που ήθελα εδώ και καιρό. Αναφέρομαι στην demoscene, όμως θα ανοίξω νήμα γι' αυτό.


----------

